# After Hours Billing in ED 99053



## Mindy Davis (Mar 23, 2010)

Has anybody use this code 99053 to bill for service performed from 10pm to 8am?


----------



## eadun2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

I have coded some ED's that do and some that don't.


----------



## Mindy Davis (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you for your reply. Do you happen to remember if the insurance companies pay for this service or deny it?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 23, 2010)

*Most don't pay*

Medicare, Medicaid, UHC and Anthem all deny coverage for this code.

If your practice is like ours, those four cover about 80% of all claims.  

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## sam_son  (Mar 23, 2010)

*After hours*

Yes , I accept with F Tessa Bartels , we also code for after hours (99053) , For government payers after hours will not be charged.


----------

